# Weather: Storms and Floods 2012



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

*Deep trouble in Sukhothai *
Sandbags and ***** have crumbled before the overflowing Yom River deluge, and thousands of residents have been forced out of homes and markets in the old capital city - as a government minister issues an apology, prays for no-rain, and tells down-river residents to move to high ground. 

********

for reference -2011's thread: 2011 Weather: storms and floods as a reminder of how bad last year's floods were.

Last year it was Tropical Storm Nock-Ten that really kicked things off, and for about four months floods dominated the news. 

'here we go again'

12 September 2012


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Local comparison here, this time last year the Chanthaburi River flooded much of the central city area, the lake became a much bigger lake - people were net fishing in the surrounding streets. As second picture shows, river levels well down so far in 2012. Different angles, but these pics feature the same temple at Chantaboon Bridge

2011 flood: Chanthaburi River overflows through Chantaboon and central city area, this temple at Chantaboon Bridge, September 14 2011










******************

Chanthaburi river at Chantaboon bridge, 10 September 2012.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

*No repeat of 2011' flood horror*

'No repeat of 2011' flood horror

*Key govt water chiefs anxious to allay concerns caused by crises in North
*
Key figures on the Water and Flood Management Commission are trying their utmost to allay mounting fears the flood season this year, which has caused widespread chaos in many provinces already, will turn into a replay of last year's massive crisis.

"Flooding may hit some areas this year but definitely not on the scale seen in 2011," Royol Chitradon, director of the Hydro and Agro Informatics Institute and a member of a WFMC committee, said yesterday.

"The number of storms will be fewer than that in 2011," he said.

The heart of Sukhothai is already ravaged, while Phichit, Phitsanulok and Ayutthaya are also struggling with flood water.

In 2011, the country suffered its worst flood in decades, with over 800 people killed, seven industrial estates swamped along with homes of millions in Bangkok and elsewhere.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

*17 September*









*Floods hit Sukhothai*
Flooding raged into the heart of Sukhothai yesterday, just a few days after Prime Minister Yingluck Shinawatra visited the province and declared the situation there would soon return to normal.
Despite the use of many pumps and other flood-prevention efforts, floodwater levels rose about 50 centimetres in the economic zones of the province.

*********
















*Koh Chang hit by floods*
Heavy rains combined with mountain water run-off on Sunday triggered flash floods at four popular tourist destinations on Koh Chang off Trat province, including Hat Sai Khao (White Sands Beach), reports said.
The rainfall that drenched the tourist island from the early morning hours left areas in Hat Sai Khao, Ban Kai Bae, Ban Khlong Phrao and Ban Khlong Phlu under 30 to 120cm of water.
About 500 metres of the main road along Hai Sai Khao beach was under 30-50 cm of floodwater, causing difficulty in commuting.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

the border crossing at Aranyaprathet to PoiPet/Cambodia - popular spot for its Rong Kluea Markets, border crossings for visa runs, casinos, tourism, currently flooded. This is Sa Kaew (aka Sa Kaeo) province where we have land, fortunately not under water but at saturation point and preventing any harvest, and subsequent replanting, of cassava crops.

Pictures from The Nation
























Also in Aranyaprathet:
Meanwhile rescue workers were alerted by villagers in Dong Ngu village after a crocodile was spotted in a flooded area near the railway. They checked the area and captured a 1.50-metre fresh-water crocodile weighing about 20 kilogrammes. They speculated that it was a farm crocodile that escaped during the floods.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

A birds-eye view of flooded rice fields in Ayutthaya yesterday.
September 20, 2012 1:00 am

*Effectiveness of giant drainage tunnels questioned*

Prime Minister Yingluck Shinawatra yesterday turned up the heat on the Bangkok Metropolitan Administration (BMA) over its failure to prevent the capital from downpour-induced flooding. 

Several areas of Bangkok have suffered prolonged flooding repeatedly after heavy rainfall in the past few days. 

more


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

*27 September*

Bangkok

*Police are on alert for the possibility of sudden flooding in 21 spots in Bangkok, following the latest weather forecast of heavy downpours in the capital until the end of this weekend.*

Elsewhere, heavy rains caused flooding in the tourist resort island of Phuket overnight. Some roads in Patong municipality also became impassable. Water levels were around 50cm to 1m.

In Chiang Mai, residents of Ban Piang Kong in Fang district rushed out of their homes late on Tuesday night, seeking safe ground after a mountain torrent from the Doi Fa Phahom Pok National Park smashed their village bridge with a large tree and plant debris. They returned home uninjured yesterday.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

*2 October - storms approach*

*Storms set to dump heavy rains on Thailand this weekend*

THE NATION October 2, 2012
*100mm-per-hour deluge forecast for Northeast, North, Central regions*

Large storms are expected to bring heavy downpours throughout the country by the coming weekend, a senior weatherman said yesterday.

The regions to be hardest hit are the lower Northeast, middle North and upper Central, said Somchai Baimuang, deputy director-general of the Meteorological Department. Rainfall would be high, he predicted, at more than 100mm per hour. By comparison, a 60mm-per-hour shower ordinarily leaves Bangkok inundated for 12 hours afterwards.

Weather forecasters are keeping an eye on Typhoon Jelawat as it moves toward Taiwan and Tropical Storm Ewiniar heading toward Japan. 

more


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

*City braces for tropical storms*
*Sluice gates raised, pumps boost drainage*

Published: 5/10/2012 

*State agencies are bracing for heavy rain and potential flooding with tropical storm Gaemi expected to lash the country over the next few days, and another large storm forecast to hit on Oct 20.*

The second storm has been named Phrapiroon, and is forecast to follow almost directly in the footsteps of Gaemi _ hitting the lower Northeast, East, Central region and upper South of the country.

Tropical storm Gaemi was reported to be moving slowly westward, some 950km east of Danang, Vietnam, yesterday.

The storm is expected to bring heavy rains to Thailand's lower Northeast and Central regions starting from today until Monday.










more


----------

